# Casino cash



## MasterWright (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a dumb question.... What is the casino cash for?


----------



## morph4me (Nov 21, 2008)

To play in the Casino


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2008)

Thread moved to Support Forum.

Casino cash is accumulated by the number of posts you have.  You can spend your "cash" in the Casino.  To enter the Casino just click on "casino" icon located on the blue bar at the top of the page. 

Enjoy. 

Lisa Deneka
MT Assistant Admin


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2008)

So you can get addicted to gaming and then you will need to post more so you have more money to gamble, so in essence just have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 21, 2008)

MasterWright said:


> I have a dumb question.... What is the casino cash for?


 
Thanks. I was wondering that too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually the "Casino Cash" is for you to give it to guys like Terry who keep blowing theirs every other day... contribute to the sad addicts of this forum... they need it.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 23, 2009)

I just blew all my casino cash! I'm broke! 

How will I tell my wife?

You've ruined me Bob!


-Rob


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> I just blew all my casino cash! I'm broke!
> 
> How will I tell my wife?
> 
> ...



Good thing you have friends, eh?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> I just blew all my casino cash! I'm broke!
> 
> How will I tell my wife?



How will you pay the e-rent, and buy the baby virtual shoes?


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 23, 2009)

arnisador said:


> How will you pay the e-rent, and buy the baby virtual shoes?


 
I'm gonna have to go on the E-Dole and collect E-Welfare. Damn, now I can't go grocery shopping 'till I get my virtual food stamps.

Where's my electronic stimulus check?


-Rob


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2009)

arnisador said:


> How will you pay the e-rent, and buy the baby virtual shoes?



Hey! How comes you have twice as much as moi? Prolly post count, eh?  Or did you hit a Daily Double?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2009)

Arni's cheap.  He hordes his cash. Now, if there was a Pizza button in there.......


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2009)

My TiVo keeps offering to order Domino's for me...if only it was Picasso's or Santora's!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol!


----------

